# Half Blood Prince teaser trailer



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince International Teaser Trailer - Trailer Addict

Oh.
My.
God.

I squee'd. I won't lie.


----------



## n_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant freakin' wait!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish Dumbledore had a little more twinkle in his eye but...It looks really good.


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't see the link it's blocked


----------



## Dani (Oct 27, 2008)

OMFG so excited.  I'm going to go re-read the book now!!!


----------



## damsel (Oct 27, 2008)

omg! that was hot! CANT WAIT!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 27, 2008)

i really cant wait for this.... I like to watch all the older movies right before the new one comes out, so its all fresh


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 28, 2008)

YEAH!!!!! I can't frickin' wait! Is this the trailer? 
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 'International' Teaser Trailer


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait 
Even though I like the books so much more than the movies


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Harry Potter


----------



## MACDraggon (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know the release date?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Next summer.


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 29, 2008)

oh this looks like this is going to  be the best movie yet


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still so mad that its not coming out in november


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 29, 2008)

Again, I died a little inside when it was pushed back. I cannot wait!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACDraggon* 

 
_Does anyone know the release date?_

 
I think July 17th.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 29, 2008)

Not going to lie, until I saw Harry's face I thought I was watching a trailer for the Lord of the Rings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like it's going to be the best one yet, although I think the books are waaaay better.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 30, 2008)

Which one(book) is this? I believe I stopped reading them after the 4th book, but I really regret it because I started reading the first book in the 6th grade and it seriously did things to my imagination that I never thought was possible...I wish I could get back into them, I never have time to read anymore!!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Did i tell you guys that its filmed 10 mins away from me in Gloucetser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have met some of the cast, I saw them filming some of it and it looks good!


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Can't wait 
Even though I like the books so much more than the movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!
But this trailer looks really, really good! I like how dark it looks...
Did anyone else see Gandalf when Prof. Dumbledore was standing in that circle of flames? I expected him to shout "You shall not pass!"...sorry.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hurry up and get this movie out, WB!

Having. Withdrawals.

Can't. Wait. Much. Longer.......


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 12, 2008)

lol "I AM the chosen one!" *whack*. I love Hermione.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't wait for the movie to come out soon. I was so mad when I found out that they had to extend it to July 17th. It's a long way but it's worth the wait.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 13, 2008)

I cannot WAIT!!! I wish that it came out already, like it was supposed to!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Which one(book) is this? I believe I stopped reading them after the 4th book, but I really regret it because I started reading the first book in the 6th grade and it seriously did things to my imagination that I never thought was possible...I wish I could get back into them, I never have time to read anymore!!!_

 
Oh goodness!

Make time to read them. The story only gets better.


----------



## nikki (Nov 13, 2008)

My kids and I just watched the trailer like 10 times---we CANNOT wait till this comes out!!  Now they are will be asking everyday to watch the older movies!


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Did i tell you guys that its filmed 10 mins away from me in Gloucetser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have met some of the cast, I saw them filming some of it and it looks good!_

 

You lucky duck!! I LOVE HARRY POTTER!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cried when I finished the last book (in less than 72 hours) was the last book. I felt a little empty somehow... anyhoo that trailer was AMAZING and I can't wait. I'm going to a midnight showing and then another and I will be first in line wearing a Hogwarts costume!! No, Im not crazy, and yes I'm 24. What of it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's another trailer: IMDb Video: Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince: Trailer #2


----------



## Penn (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't wait for this one to come out!! Although I was a little disappointed with the last film. I wished that they had split it into 2 parts instead because they left out a lot of things. I'm still super excited for this one to come out though


----------

